# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  اللغة الإنجليزية للتوجيهي (م 3) الوحدة الأولى Reading

## Eduman

السلام عليكم،

في ما يلي شرح رائع وبطريقة تفاعلية لقطعة الوحدة الأولى من كتاب الـ Action Pack 12. أتمنى الإستفادة لجميع الطلاب.

الجزء الأول:
ضع مؤشر الماوس على الكلمة (الملونة بالأزرق) وسيظهر المعنى باللغة العربية للكلمة.











**************************************************  ****
الجزء الثاني:
ترجمة القطعة. ضع المؤشر على أي جملة في النص لترى ترجمتها.











**************************************************  ****
الجزء الثالث:
الضمائر وعلى ماذا تعود. أنقر على الضمير الملوّن باللون الأزرق وستتظلل الكملة/العبارة التي يعود عليها.











الرجاء التأكد من أن برنامج الـ flash player الحديث محمّل على جهازك كي تتمكن من رأيت الدروس.
في حالة وجود مشاكل ما الرجاء إعلامي،

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالنجاح

----------

